# I am sure you may be lucky to take her



## malvins (Dec 17, 2015)

*Pedigree Yorkshire Terrier girl for free adoption just 6 months old. Molly is up to date with all her injections, micro-chipped, wormed and flead. She is pad trained but already she is standing by the door when she need go outside. Molly is very lovable and playful little girl who is used to family life and children. About her size that her mum was 2kg and dad 1.7kg so she should be about 2kg too. Any question please do not hesitate to contact me.









EMAIL.........mikekenneth1 at outlook dot com

AND YOU CAN CONTACT ME WITH THE EMAIL ADDRESS ABOVE
*


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Why are you giving her away for free?

Sounds pretty suspicious...especially as she's on Gumtree for £420


----------



## malvins (Dec 17, 2015)

I am just looking for the right person to adopt her due to my present condition i am dump and i cant work so i don't have any money to take care of her again like buying her foodies


----------



## malvins (Dec 17, 2015)

she was posted on gumtree by my son for sale while i told him to give her for adoption


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

One this is your e mail does not work?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I would like her, I am looking for new puppies for my dog fighting chums. 

I'm assuming you have some sort of psychic communication that allows you to also check the potential adopter's credentials...?


----------



## rona (Aug 18, 2011)

Isn't her breeder interested in taking her back?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

Agree the breeder or rescue should be the first place you contact. And whilst I was being obtuse in my first post you really are playing a dangerous game here. If you are genuine and Molly is a genuine dog in need of a home, dogs going free can be taken into terrible places. Just take a few moments to google this and you'll see what I mean. Dog fights, being bred from in terrible conditions are all real life situations and if you love your dog then you'd look to other ways to rehome her or indeed make it work for her. Please don't rehome for free, she'll stand a better chance going to a rescue and it's worth talking to the Dogs Trust about support they might be able to offer you.

I am curious as to how to managed to get a pedigree dog, she can't have been cheap and also wondered if you have been through your finances in enough detail to be certain you can't afford her. Pet food can be cheap bought in bulk and you can add to it with meat and some veggies to help her. These links might be helpful

http://www.rspca.org.uk/whatwedo/vetcare
http://www.money.co.uk/pet-insurance/how-to-get-help-with-vet-bills.htm
https://www.citizensadvice.org.uk/consumer/pets-and-vets/vets-and-pets/pets/looking-after-pets/
https://www.facebook.com/parcels4pets

This is especially helpful
http://www.theguardian.com/money/2009/apr/30/cost-pet-cat-dog


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

I may very well be wrong, but she doesn't look like a purebred Yorkie to me.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

malvins said:


> I am just looking for the right person to adopt her due to my present condition i am dump and i cant work so i don't have any money to take care of her again like buying her foodies


Is that English?


----------



## shirleystarr (Mar 22, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> Is that English?


no its not lol


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

Wiz201 said:


> Is that English?


Yeah, I have to say there's a few things that are reminding me of those "pedigree puppy free to good home, just pay for delivery!" scams.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sweety said:


> I may very well be wrong, but she doesn't look like a purebred Yorkie to me.


I think that too


----------



## Sosha (Jan 11, 2013)

What's wrong with choosing a pet enthusiast forum for trying to rehome a pup? I'd like to think I'd be capable of assessing potential new owners, so I'm tempted to extend others the same courtesy. I would put some sort of amount down for her though. Make it a charitable donation.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Putting your email address on a public website isn't a good idea, nor is offering to give a puppy away for free. Please return this puppy to her breeder or take her to a proper rescue organisation if you can no longer take care of her.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

Sosha said:


> What's wrong with choosing a pet enthusiast forum for trying to rehome a pup? I'd like to think I'd be capable of assessing potential new owners, so I'm tempted to extend others the same courtesy. I would put some sort of amount down for her though. Make it a charitable donation.


yeah but there is another advert for the same dog asking £420 that the OP's son put up, that puts me off straightaway


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

malvins said:


> *Pedigree Yorkshire Terrier girl for free adoption just 6 months old. Molly is up to date with all her injections, micro-chipped, wormed and flead. She is pad trained but already she is standing by the door when she need go outside. Molly is very lovable and playful little girl who is used to family life and children. About her size that her mum was 2kg and dad 1.7kg so she should be about 2kg too. Any question please do not hesitate to contact me.
> 
> View attachment 255096
> 
> ...


If you want to rehome her and don't want anything for her the safest and best place is to contact breed specific Yorkshire terrier rescues and ask if they will take her in and rehome her. There are several covering different parts of the country and some national. At least homes will be vetted and checked first.

http://www.thekennelclub.org.uk/services/public/findarescue/Default.aspx?breed=6165

http://www.yorkieandtoybreedrescue.co.uk/

If you just put her on the internet it could be any body who rehomes her, she may even end up as a breeding bitch on a puppy farm if shes not spayed.


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Sweety said:


> I may very well be wrong, but she doesn't look like a purebred Yorkie to me.


Aren't her ears wrong.

If this is a genuine post then I find it very sad that people don't think more carefully before buying a pet. Just the purchase price alone of a pedigree pet should tell you there is a lifelong financial commitment.


----------

